

The road to a production-quality HTML5 game on iOS - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/the-road-to-a-production-quality-html5-game-o

======
AntiRush
I think this is a really important point:

>Don't worry about framerate/performance until you absolutely must. On more
than one occasion, we dirtied up our game's logic with slight optimization
tweaks, only to later get huge speed increases later from external sources
(that didn't require code updates).

I've seen more than one codebase that was doomed by potentially unnecessary
optimizations that prevented the project from ever being completed.

------
richtaur
We just launched on Android
too![https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gameclosure.tealea...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gameclosure.tealeaf)

